

In this case, the police are the software pirates. - ridruejo
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-04-24/nsw-police-in-legal-battle-with-software-giant/3970388

======
ridruejo
"But it is about to get even uglier. Micro Focus plans to launch yet another
lawsuit, this time accusing the police of trying to replace the first batch of
pirated software with another batch of pirated software which also belongs to
Micro Focus." Awesome...

